# Annual sight-in days (open to the public) Nov. 5th & 6th



## jerrit1 (Sep 30, 2005)

If your in southwest michigan and your wondering where to go to sight in your rifle, the Berrien County Sportsmans Club hosts open to the public sight-in days.

SIGHT-IN DAYS IN NOVEMBER 

For $5.00 /gun anyone in the community may come to the rifle range to sight-in any gun or to get help with the gun. This is an annual community service held prior to deer hunting season. Mark your calendar for Nov. 5 or 6th and tell your friends also. Hours 9:00 a.m. - 4:00 p.m. 

www.bcsportsmansclub.com

Jerrit


----------



## jerrit1 (Sep 30, 2005)

hmmm...I'm not sure if this is the right forum for this...if not can a moderator move it to the right place.

Thanks,

Jerrit


----------

